# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  What Screen Resolution Do You Guys Use?

## arby

I&#39;ve recently bumped mine up to 1152x864 and I love it already. I tried going back but after the meager minute i had the other resolution on..... It all just seemed way too big - total eyesore.

So what do you people use? Anybody still using below 1024x768?

----------


## tyrantt23

> I&#39;ve recently bumped mine up to 1152x864 and I love it already. I tried going back but after the meager minute i had the other resolution on..... It all just seemed way too big - total eyesore.
> 
> So what do you people use? Anybody still using below 1024x768?[/b]



I think the only people still using below 1024x768 either don&#39;t know how to change resolution, or just don&#39;t use a computer enough to care, or never tried a bigger resolution. Once you go big, you never go back&#33; 

1680x1050&#33; Whoot&#33;  :smiley: 

I really want one of those 23" or 25" widescreens to go to a bigger resolution... but alas, would you believe those monitors actually cost money?  :Pissed:

----------


## subzero364

I use the 30-inch Apple Cinema HD Display. That mother is at 2560 x 1600 resolution

----------


## arby

> I use the 30-inch Apple Cinema HD Display. That mother is at 2560 x 1600 resolution[/b]



Crap, your monitor&#39;s like..... twice the size of mine......

----------


## Baalzamon

i have samsung 19&#39; tft... i watched some wide but any wide below 21&#39; is just stretched 15&#39;  :smiley:  i don&#39;t like them thou many ppl do

----------


## TweaK

2560x1024 (Dual-screen 1280x1024). 8)

----------


## tyrantt23

> i have samsung 19&#39; tft... i watched some wide but any wide below 21&#39; is just stretched 15&#39;  i don&#39;t like them thou many ppl do[/b]



Hmm... no. Mine is a 20.1" widescreen, the ratio is 16:10, and the resolution is 1680x1050. Its not a stretched 15".

EDIT: Oh, you mean in actual physical size? Nah, its shorter than a 19" but its definitely taller than a 15". And its obviously wider than both... plus, It looks nice...  :smiley:

----------


## PenguinLord13

> I use the 30-inch Apple Cinema HD Display. That mother is at 2560 x 1600 resolution[/b]



Damn, i am  so jealous. Don&#39;t those things cost like &#036;1000 though? If I had the money and a computer that could actually run one (mine&#39;s not that bad, but I think that though the 30inch would work, it would stretch the limits of my graphics card). I personally have 1280x1024 set on my 17in LCD screen, and it looks great, but since the laptop I am using has only a 14in screen that can&#39;t support more than 1024x768, that is what I use on it.

----------


## Howie

I had not worried myself over it too much until I read this.
Now I am in there changing colors, fonts and sizes.   ::coolspot::  

It will all be for the better if I can make up my mind.

----------


## Wolffe

Mine&#39;s at 1400 x 1050   ::banana::

----------


## MSG

1280x1024

Sometimes x2, for dual monitors

When I win the lottery though, I&#39;m going to get myself one of those nice Dell 30" displays. It has the same LCD panel as the Apple 30", only it&#39;s cheaper and has a better stand and inputs.

----------


## M-Cat

You know you need a life if you&#39;re talking about screen resolution.

----------


## Wolffe

> You know you need a life if you&#39;re talking about screen resolution.[/b]



You know you need a life if you have nothing better to do than scorn people talking about screen resolutions.

----------


## Neruo

I don&#39;t know what I have on my own PC, but at where I am now I have got 1024x768, and it annoys the shit out of me. I think I have 1280x1024. A 19" screen helps.

<3 big resolutions.

----------


## pj

1400x1050, 32 bit.  That&#39;s as high as this one goes... it would be higher if I could make it happen.  That&#39;s not too shabby for a 17" laptop though&#33;

----------


## Phydeaux_3

1280*x*1024 up in here. Best my card will do. On a 21" crt monitor it&#39;s pretty OK.  ::meditate::

----------


## Seeker

1920 x 1200.  I&#39;ve been issued a sweet laptop from work.

----------


## Stalker

1600x1200 on an old flat 17" CRT, and 1024x768 on the server. (I think, usually just remotes into it.) LCD/TFT is still not good enough for the price.

----------


## King and God

1024x768 and my screen is 17".

----------


## MSG

> You know you need a life if you&#39;re talking about screen resolution.[/b]



As you can see, *you are in the minority here.*

----------


## M-Cat

> As you can see, *you are in the minority here.*[/b]



Well, obviously I am actually rather glad I am   ::content::   You nerds are probably in the minority in the real world   ::roll::  j/k of course.

----------


## pj

> 1920 x 1200.  I&#39;ve been issued a sweet laptop from work.[/b]



That must be one HECK of a laptop&#33;  If you don&#39;t mind me being nosy, what is it?

My new work lappy is an HP nx6325.  I&#39;m really pleased with this - it has the best resolution of any laptop I&#39;ve ever had.  That and the 2 gig dual Turion thing, with the "wow" factor of the fingerprint login, and it&#39;s pretty kewl.

Well - shouldn&#39;t really be threadjacking here, as this is a specific peeve of several as mentioned in the forum irritations thread, but oh well.

----------


## arby

> Well, obviously I am actually rather glad I am    You nerds are probably in the minority in the real world   j/k of course.[/b]



Y&#39;know, if you can&#39;t stand nerdiness.... why the hell are you in tech talk?

Shoo. Nobody lieks you.

----------


## Beef Jerky

1280x1024

Simple as that. Although, when I build a DX10 PC (maybe this year)... it&#39;ll be bigger. Oh yeah, it&#39;ll be bigger  8)

----------


## M-Cat

> Shoo. Nobody lieks you.[/b]



Lol, ironic.
Maybe if you learned to take a joke more people would like YOU.

Since I&#39;m posting here anyway, my resolution&#39;s 1024 by 768  :wink2:

----------


## MSG

> Y&#39;know, if you can&#39;t stand nerdiness.... why the hell are you in tech talk?
> 
> Shoo. Nobody lieks you.[/b]



I&#39;ve figured him out see, he&#39;s simply looking for trouble - notice how almost every single one of his posts flame or are aimed to spark something? Yeah, it&#39;d be better to ignore him.

On topic, don&#39;t you just hate small resolutions? I feel an urge to change it whenever I see someone using something prehistoric like 800x600 or even worse, 640x480.

----------


## arby

> I&#39;ve figured him out see, he&#39;s simply looking for trouble - notice how almost every single one of his posts flame or are aimed to spark something? Yeah, it&#39;d be better to ignore him.
> 
> On topic, don&#39;t you just hate small resolutions? I feel an urge to change it whenever I see someone using something prehistoric like 800x600 or even worse, 640x480.[/b]



Oh god... 640x480.

Most stuff won&#39;t even fit on the screen.....

----------


## Wolffe

> I&#39;ve figured him out see, he&#39;s simply looking for trouble - notice how almost every single one of his posts flame or are aimed to spark something? Yeah, it&#39;d be better to ignore him.
> 
> On topic, don&#39;t you just hate small resolutions? I feel an urge to change it whenever I see someone using something prehistoric like 800x600 or even worse, 640x480.[/b]



Even 1024 x 768 annoys me these days  ::o:

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Oh god... 640x480.
> 
> Most stuff won&#39;t even fit on the screen.....[/b]



You&#39;re still allowed to change your resolution to 640x480? I though windows doesn&#39;t even let you use that resolution outside of safe mode unless you change like 10 settings just to make it possible.

----------


## Beef Jerky

> You&#39;re still allowed to change your resolution to 640x480? I though windows doesn&#39;t even let you use that resolution outside of safe mode unless you change like 10 settings just to make it possible.[/b]




Yeah, 640x480 isn&#39;t even an option on my PC.

----------


## AndyNZ

1920 x 1200 on a Dell 24"....

Awesome monitors, and dam cheap as well for what they are.

----------


## MSG

> 1920 x 1200 on a Dell 24"....
> 
> Awesome monitors, and dam cheap as well for what they are.[/b]



I HATE YOU

I mean

I LOVE YOU

Can I come over to your house?

----------


## bluefinger

2560 x 1024... strange resolution... why? Dual Monitors... I just love my dual monitor setup... I will not go back to single monitors now, since having two monitors is just so much more convenient.

----------


## Umbrasquall

> I think the only people still using below 1024x768 either don&#39;t know how to change resolution, or just don&#39;t use a computer enough to care, or never tried a bigger resolution. Once you go big, you never go back&#33;[/b]



Too true. There&#39;s no way I can use a lower resolution. I&#39;m forced to use 1024 x 768 on my laptop when I&#39;m at home because I leave my monitor at school, and it sucks.

----------


## TweaK

Hah, I just set up a great deal: I hand in my two 17" LCD monitors, and in return get two 20" LCD monitors.

BOO-YA&#33;

----------


## tyrantt23

> Hah, I just set up a great deal: I hand in my two 17" LCD monitors, and in return get two 20" LCD monitors.
> 
> BOO-YA&#33;[/b]



wtf??? how does that work??? lol.

----------


## TweaK

lol&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;1&#33;&#33;

Try being more clear about the question. How does what work, monitors? Uh, I don&#39;t know, _by looking at them_?

----------


## tyrantt23

> Try being more clear about the question. How does what work, monitors? Uh, I don&#39;t know, _by looking at them_?[/b]



no, I mean... how do you turn your two 17" monitors to get 20" instead? Was it from your work, or did you find someone who is just really into 17" monitors and couldn&#39;t stand being with 20" anymore? Or did you actually pay for the 20" monitors?

----------


## Ynot

1280x1024 on monitor
1280x720 on TV

----------


## Umbrasquall

> no, I mean... how do you turn your two 17" monitors to get 20" instead? Was it from your work, or did you find someone who is just really into 17" monitors and couldn&#39;t stand being with 20" anymore? Or did you actually pay for the 20" monitors?[/b]



He must have uninstalled Windows.

----------


## wasup

Fun Fact: Old people often have really small (big?, you know, the ones where everything is huge) screen resolutions.

----------


## Finde

My desktop monitor is a 20.1" widescreen, 1680x1050. Was damn cheap too, only about £150 after rebates.

My Samsung Q1 UMPC is 7" widescreen, 800x480.

My phone is 3.5" 640x480.

Oh how I love large pixel densities.

----------

